# 2ww - Heartburn during my 2ww?



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

I've been having terrible heartburn just recently and wondererd if it's advisable to take anything.  I have some Gaviscon liquid, which i've used previously, but i wasn't sure if i should take it now or not.

Cheers
LaraC


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi larac 
i find milk is great for heartburn i am living on it know lol hope you get ease soon good luck with your 2ww hope you get a bfp 
love lilly xxxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Lara,

Gaviscon is fine to take but as Lilly has said milk is a godsend also, it relieves it straight away, gaviscon is also fine though.

All the very best of luck

Mel


----------

